

Adobe is developing software to let home users create movie-quality 3-D graphics - nickb
http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.aspx?id=19344

======
far33d
This article was posted a day ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=51081>

and only got 2 upvotes. Maybe a time of day difference? Maybe a better
headline?

------
dappelbaum
I'd be excited to see graphics cards with multi core processors that can do
this...

------
cellis
the math behind this stuff is very interesting...too expensive right now
though. Raster will be here for the foreseeable future :(

